# Congratulations to Nathan Masters.



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Won for the fourth time in a row the East coast Slingshot tournament. Shooting his Axiom ocularis design Slingshot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Congratulaions Nathan


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

Wow, congrats Nathan. Looking forward to seeing all the scores posted.


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Nathan put it on 'em again? Geez, four in a row, dude went full quad. I'm gonna try shooting left-handed, for four days, at least the first four shots, in commemoration...

Congratulations Master Masters- :thumbsup:


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

It's going to be hard holding on to your slingshot with that fourth ring  Congratulations!


----------



## STO (Mar 2, 2018)

Congrats! A legend (mostly quietly) walks among us.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Apparently the man knows his stuff! :king:


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

How does this man run a business, build all these frames and still have the time to keep that sharp?

I'm telling you, there's Wizardry afoot. Or worse, Voodoo. I'd bet he sacrifices priceless, spalted exotic woods to his Ax Occ in the dead of night!

I'm playing. (Or am I?)

Congrats, Nathan!


----------



## Jonesy22 (Feb 14, 2018)

Congrats Nathan!well deserved


----------



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

Congratulaions Nathan !!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I mean this with al sincerity ❤ Nathan has Blue on his shoulder❤ Nathan didn’t have stripped bibs on did he


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

I want him to sign my Scout!


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Congratulations, Nathan! Woohoo!


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

List of top finishers.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks CJW for posting the results


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Congratulations to all Way togo Daranda


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Congrats to everyone!!


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Congrats Nathan! Thanks to everyone who participated and kept this tournament and this sport alive. Hopefully I get to be there in person the next time around to see all of you in action!


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

9th spot....a Greek!!!


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks for the coverage Cjw!


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

For the record. Nathan only signs official scouts made in the usa. Not them crappy knockoffs. Congrats nate! And congrats to matt "youllshootyoureyeout" neyman who took second place, and bill hays who took third. Great shooting took place.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Congratulations you guys! I know that you had a blast


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Congratulations, true achievement!!


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

pult421 said:


> For the record. Nathan only signs official scouts made in the usa. Not them crappy knockoffs.


For the record, mine is an original Scout, I hate counterfaits and I was joking.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Ordo said:


> pult421 said:
> 
> 
> > For the record. Nathan only signs official scouts made in the usa. Not them crappy knockoffs.
> ...


 thats awesome dude. I would want a signed scout as well.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

pult421 said:


> Ordo said:
> 
> 
> > pult421 said:
> ...


 :hmm: i wouldnt mind a signed knockoff, signed by Mathan Nasters . . .


----------



## Jonesy22 (Feb 14, 2018)

Had a great time,hope to camp out next year...thank you to all that put it on,and was pleasure to meet all of you.


----------



## Bama Murdock (May 12, 2018)

Congrats Nathan.......and to everyone that placed.


----------



## toygun (May 16, 2018)

Congrats to all!!

Let's hope there are some videos of the competition floating around the tubers.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Okay. I'm gonna buy an Axiom Occularis today. If I'm not killing dinner mints from 50ft within 5 days then I'll send that sucker back! But honestly. Being a minute older than some of you youngsters you will eventually understand that if you want to run with the Big Kids then you need to look closely at their tools. I have a Scorp because Hays splits hairs with one. I have a Torque because I saw Bushpotchef dispatching game and because Jolly Roger thinks it is a shitsling. Now I want a Axiom because it appears to be magical and I want to study this Occularis thing that may be 'the best way ever' to attach a band and pouch. 
Congrats to Mr. Simple for the win!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Tools have a place, but Masters has knack

Garnered through years- advanced paddywhack

Regardless of frame, or yon forken crack

Four years in a row- the top of the stack


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

congrats mr nathan.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Great job Nathan! We are going to be well represented at the world shoot in Italy with a shooter of his talent. 35 entrants-YEAH! It keeps growing each year. Lot of great shooters! I know youse all had a ton of fun and man do I miss it and everyone too! Congratulations again Nathan!


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Really great shooting. The course was different this year.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Is he shooting ttf or ott? I've always wondered.


----------



## stevekt (Jul 3, 2012)

skropi said:


> Is he shooting ttf or ott? I've always wondered.


I'm not positive but I thought I read that he positions his bands halfway between OTT and TTF.


----------



## trapperdes (Apr 5, 2015)

stevekt said:


> skropi said:
> 
> 
> > Is he shooting ttf or ott? I've always wondered.
> ...


That's pretty much correct


----------



## NoGuarantees (Feb 22, 2018)

Wow! Great event and shooters! Also a good question....top three shooters Ott or TTF? My guess is that it would not matter either way with the top three as long as they got to shoot for one afternoon before competition...


----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

Flatband said:


> Great job Nathan! We are going to be well represented at the world shoot in Italy with a shooter of his talent. 35 entrants-YEAH! It keeps growing each year. Lot of great shooters! I know youse all had a ton of fun and man do I miss it and everyone too! Congratulations again Nathan!


I think there was 42 entrants if you look at the second pic.


----------

